# Dearborn hunters sausage



## rkropp (Jan 8, 2003)

Have you ever tried Dearborn Hunter sausage, hot or mild? The best tasting hunter sausage in my opinion. I've tried to replicate the flavor in my own sausage making attempts to no avail. I've used beef and venison but just can't get the flavor. Anyone out there have any good recipes to try?


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

I had good luck with Detroit Butcher and Packer mixes. They have a store down by Detoit Eastern Market but also a website. We added crumbled sharp chedder to a 5 foot long sausage and it was pretty darn good.

But ya I love Dearborn Ham products in general. There is a factory outlet in Dearborn (but looks like the ghetto).


----------

